# 18x24 gang sheet price



## SuperPro (Apr 17, 2009)

Is this a good price?

It's for an 18x24 sheet that I can set up however I want. 

It's 3 colors and $7 per sheet. If that a good price to what you have seen in the market?

I got some samples and washed them and there great.

Please advise if your a plastisol junkie with experience.

Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Depends on the quantity.


----------



## SuperPro (Apr 17, 2009)

250 sheets. So I will get 250 of each design I put on the sheet.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would check with Dowling for a quote, they have a 24x36 sheet which would be close to half that price.


----------



## SuperPro (Apr 17, 2009)

Wormil, 

Thanks for reading and posting. I will check out Dowling. I appreciate it. 

Jess


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm looking for quality plastisol place with great prices but I couldn't find the website for Dowling, is there a website?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

vexx78 said:


> I'm looking for quality plastisol place with great prices but I couldn't find the website for Dowling, is there a website?


Dowling Graphics Inc.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks dude.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

vexx78 said:


> I'm looking for quality plastisol place with great prices but I couldn't find the website for Dowling, is there a website?


Lots of info and links.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

does downling have a price chart anywhere or do you need to call them up.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think their price chart is on the web, you may need to have them send it to you.


----------

